# Bachmann's new or improved " CLIMAX"



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Ames brought his new CLIMAX to our meeting today.
This unit had the DDC and Sound unit from the factory.
I used a Zimo unit to run it.
Axel Tilman from "Train-li-usa "brought the "ZIMO "
Slow speed was awsome , forward and backwords no diff!
Light on or off, bell, whistles a short whistle or long!
Sound was good.
Nice unit!
I'm hoping that Bachmann sells just the trucks so I can get my older unit running again ( cover doesn't fit tight any more so piston slips or will not turn)
Sorry no pics!
Sean


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting! Thanks for the update. Anybody else with some pics?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bachmann-Trains/182658255760?v=wall#!/pages/Bachmann-Trains/182658255760?sk=app_2392950137


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Any idea who makes the DCC controller/sound unit? 
Any pictures or specs? 

Greg


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

I think we've been down this road before.... 
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,14790.0.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, looks like Aristo type socket. Will be interested to see if Soundtraxx made a LS decoder that can handle 21 volts / NMRA standard voltages. 

By the way:

"
As far as the board voltage goes The voltage range is up to 25 volts but it is recommended to be used at the same voltage as any large scale DCC which is 18 volts. It can however be run past the 21 volts that the shay was limited to, but again as the voltage gets higher so does the heat so the customer risks the model over heating if they run it too high."

Umm... 18 volts is not what large scale DCC people run... they are normally 21 to 24 volts. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Voltage range is up to 25 volts so it should be fine. There is a cooling fan built into the bunker which will keep the heat down as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds (no pun intended!) like great progress! 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg, 

I wonder who it is at Bachmann that is writing the edict that 18 volts is ideal for Bachmann DCC equipped locos? 

Perhaps it was the gentleman who advised them on the K-27 gear ratio still trying to cover his tracks? 

Because Bachmann stuffed up the gear ratio, If'n you tried running their K-27 on 21-24 volts the max speed would approach warp factor ..........


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 13 Feb 2011 10:14 AM 
Interesting! Thanks for the update. Anybody else with some pics?



I have a video up on youtube. Video also shows I will have some abutment work to do this spring.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyHMNtL4DNE

The logs are actual redwood


Stan


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice videos of the Climax locomotives, Stan. Nice slow speed and great sound.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

The voltage rating on the Tsunami DCC/Sound board came directly from Jarrette Ireland at Soundtraxx (one of the board's designers). 

P.S. Nice video Stan!


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY nice video, Stan! And the Climax looks like a real winner!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 18 Feb 2011 03:10 PM 
Hey Greg, 

I wonder who it is at Bachmann that is writing the edict that 18 volts is ideal for Bachmann DCC equipped locos? 

Perhaps it was the gentleman who advised them on the K-27 gear ratio still trying to cover his tracks? 

Because Bachmann stuffed up the gear ratio, If'n you tried running their K-27 on 21-24 volts the max speed would approach warp factor .......... 
I'm running my K's with an 18VDC power supply and using the F10 to check speeds, max is just under 30mph. I've never had a reading over 29 - and that's downhill. I would suspect that at 24 volts, it wouldn't go much faster than 40? Of course, the prototype Mudhens were kept under 30mph, and I would think absolute top speed would be 40, based on the 40" driver diameter.

Thanks! Robert


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, nice video Stan, and what are you using for a camera?????? It sure shoots a clear video!!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Your reference to F10 makes me believe you are using a QSI. 

The estimated speed means nothing unless you have calibrated it (because the QSI cannot "know" the gear ratio between the motor and the final drive). The setting for the "gear ratio" is a CV and in the manual. 

Of course, the basic point that it would be faster on 21-24 volts than 18 volts is correct. 

Regards, Greg


----------

